# Daten vom FTP server in VB6 List Box einlesen



## N302OO7 (24. März 2008)

Hallo leute ich such seit tagen ein code wo ich meine (mp3) Dateien von meinem FTP server in eine VB6 List/Combo Box einlesen kann googel hat mir leider nichts sagen können
und langsam bin ich am verzweifeln ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Dario Linsky (24. März 2008)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://www.vbarchiv.net/workshop/workshop19.php
http://www.vbarchiv.net/workshop/workshop22.php

Da wird sehr genau erklärt, wie man mittels Visual Basic auf eine FTP-Verbindung zugreift und diese steuern kann.

Grüße, D.


----------



## N302OO7 (24. März 2008)

hmm danke ich schaue da mal rein ob mir das weiter hilft


----------



## chmee (24. März 2008)

Hier noch ein weiterer Link : http://www.example-code.com/vb/ftp.asp

Erfinde das Rad nicht neu und suche Dir eine Klasse, mit der FTP-Zugriffe
erleichtert werden: http://www.freevbcode.com/ShowCode.asp?ID=1593

mfg chmee


----------



## N302OO7 (24. März 2008)

jap danke hat mir aber leider nicht weiter geholfen vileicht solte ich das jetzt mal besser erklären ok ich möchte mich in mein FTP Server einloggen (Alles Über VB6 Form)
das sollen alle mp3´s vom FTP Server in eine List box eingelesen werden und dan kommt der code in die list1
Code:
Windowsmediaplayer1.url = (("http://12.34.567.99.de/") + List1)

ich brauche eig nur einen code der mir das ind die List1 bringt


----------



## chmee (24. März 2008)

Nun, wir schreiben nicht auf Wunsch Code, sondern sind grundsätzlich bemüht, beim Erstellen des Codes behilflich zu sein..

Die Herangehensweise ist folgend:
1. FTP-Zugriff öffnen
2. Auf FTP/Ordner zugreifen
3. Liste der Dateien ( außer .., . und /* ) in list1 schreiben
4. Bei onclick auf Listeneintrag url ( SLD/Ordner/mp3name) dem windows mediaplayer übergeben..

mfg chmee


----------



## N302OO7 (24. März 2008)

lol ok man hätte es ja versuchen können xd jap ich probire das
was muss ich da nehmen Winsock oder Inet


----------



## chmee (24. März 2008)

Wie ich schon schrieb, nimm eine vorgefertigte Klasse, die es erleichtert.
zB http://www.paradoxes.info/code/FTPClass.html

Einfach mit *OpenFTP( blabla )* eine Verbindung öffnen,
mit *SetCurrentFolder(blabla)* den Ordner auswählen,
usw..

Das Beispiel auf der Seite zeigt Dir im Grunde genommen alles,
inklusive Darstellung aller Dateien eines Ordners.. Du brauchst nur noch
eine Zeile (nämlich in der Schleife ) ändern, schon hast Du Deine Liste.

mfg chmee


----------

